# des weiteren/por lo demás



## Pinkie92

Hola,

ya lo he preguntado en un otro foro, pero no me resulta claro. es correcto utilizar "por lo demás" para a  ñadir información, es decir, significa también "des weiteren"? 

Es decir, por lo demás puede significar lo mismo que "por añadidura" o "además"? O hay algo más que se podría utilizar?

Gracias!


----------



## jordi picarol

Des weiteren se traduce como : por lo demás/además.Naturalmente la elección de la traducción dependerá-como siempre-del contexto general.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Pinkie92

Okay, pues, teóricamente puedo utilizar "por lo demás" en vez de "además"?! Cuando quiero a  ñadir información? y "por a ñadidura" en vez de "además" es también correcto, no?


----------



## jordi picarol

Se puede usar "por añadidura" en lugar de "además" y "también",pero puede resultar un poco "gehoben" como lenguaje.Su empleo ha de corresponder al nivel del contexto general.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Sidjanga

Me parece que "por añadidura" le puede añadir cierto tono emocional y/o emfático, como si el que habla dijera "y como si fuera poco, ¿no?


----------



## jordi picarol

Sidjanga said:


> Me parece que "por añadidura" le puede añadir cierto tono emocional y/o emfático, como si el que habla dijera "y como si fuera poco, ¿no?


También.Ese sentido lo tiene por añadidura 
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## TheChabon

Me parece que _por lo demás_ no se parece en nada a _además_ o _por añadidura_. 

_Por lo demás_ se parece más a _por otra parte_, [creo que _übrigens_ en el sentido de _by the way_], o _en cualquier caso_, _más allá de todo esto_.


----------

